# Lagerdatenbank, Strukturierung



## Jochim (22. Jan 2015)

Guten Abend,
im laufe eines Schulprojektes möchte ich eine Lagerdatenbank mit dem folgenden Prinzip verwirklichen:


Ursprünglich war meine Idee eine Tabelle mit den vorhandenen Lagern zu erstellen und dann in einer Tabelle die Verbindung zu den Produkten herzustellen.

Dabei gibt es aber folgende Probleme:

Ich kann der Profuktion und dem Werkzeug-und Handlager keiner Produktgruppe zuordnen


Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir helfen könnt.

FG Jochim


----------



## Tobse (22. Jan 2015)

Wie kannst du das nicht zuordnen? Produktgruppe 1, 2, 3 oder 4.


----------

